# New playground!



## Used2bmimi (Oct 3, 2012)

I got some free spools from a local church and today we built the goaties a new playtoy. Problem is ...the human kid likes it as well as the goat kids do. Twice today she has disappeared and I have found her out with her buddies. I love that she can do that! These goats have been such a blessing!


----------



## Used2bmimi (Oct 3, 2012)

With the newest member of our herd. He is three weeks old today.


----------



## StarMFarm (Jan 17, 2013)

Love it! It sure is fun watching the kids play with the kids lol.


----------



## lillyhart (Mar 21, 2013)

How cute. Your new goat jungle gym  is awesome. My goats would love that.


----------



## GoatsLive (Jul 1, 2012)

Wonderful!


----------



## Used2bmimi (Oct 3, 2012)

Thanks! They all love to play on it! And yes kids with kids are awesome!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Very nice!


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

how fun...great job...


----------



## Erik_L (Nov 27, 2012)

I can see my 8 yr old doing the same thing! I might have to set something like this up and see what happens. LoL


----------

